# Shockwave error on downloaded games



## tinar (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi I'm hoping someone can help me or explain what I need to do to fix this error:

Error

We're sorry-the server has encountered an internal error (11;version=32 sku=fishtycoon-pc) while processing your request. Please try again later. If problem persists, contact customer support.

I've tried customer support and I dont get a response. This has been ongoing for 3 days now. And it doesn't happen with just fish tycoon, its all the games that I have downloaded from Shockwave. I have cleaned my cookies and temp files. I have uninstalled/reinstalled dozens of times and nothing changes. I've updated my Shockwave player and rolled it back both with no fix. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tinar (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks to everyone that looked at my problem. I finally heard from Shockwave and fixing the error was as simple and stupid as setting the date on my computer to the correct date. So if anyone else is having this problem here's the email they sent:

Hello, We're sorry to hear of this difficulty. The error message that you received indicates that your browser or computer's security settings arenot allowing the game to communicate with our server during the unlock or Shockwave.com UNLIMITED sign-in process. Please follow the troubleshooting tips below to remedy this issue: Connect to the Internet before opening the program. Check the security zone setting of your Internet browser's preferences. If the security is set too high, you might be blocked from accessing ourserver. Make sure that the date on your computer is set correctly. If you use any ad-blocking or security software, disable it temporarily. Make sure you are not behind a firewall or other heightened security measure. The most common cause of this type of error is a firewall, proxy server, or similar product preventing the program from properly contacting the correct servers at Shockwave.com. If you are unable to temporarily disable your firewall, please try opening ports 80 and 22. To disable your personal firewall on Windows XP: 1) Click Start > Control Panel > Windows Firewall2) Under the "General" tab, select "Off". Important! - Remember to repeat these steps to turn your firewall on again after you have successfully downloaded and installed your game(s). If you are using Internet Explorer 5, upgrading to Internet Explorer 6 can often resolve this issue. This can be done at Microsoft's site or from third party sites like www.downloads.com. If this issue persists and you are using Windows OS, please open Internet Explorer and go to:http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com Click on the "Scan for updates" link to get the latest updates availablefor your computer's operating system. HighEncryption Pack and 'Root Certificates Update' should both be selected if they are available on this page. If you are still unable to unlock the full version, please open InternetExplorer and go to the Tools menu, then Internet Options > Advanced Settings > Security, and temporarily uncheck the box for: "Check for server certificate revocation (requires restart)". Restart your computerand try again. ZoneAlarm users: Even while disabled, ZoneAlarm can block access to the Internet. You will need to make certain that the software is allowed access to the Internet. If you are using McAfee Personal Firewall, please do the following: 1) Right Click the McAfee icon in your task bar2) Select Personal Firewall3) Select View Applications4) Look through the list, and make certain that the program is not ablocked application. If it is, select it, and click the Delete ApplicationRule button.5) Start the program6) McAfee Firewall will display an alert that tells you that the softwareis attempting to access the internet. Click the Grant Access button AOL users: Please make sure that you have established a successful Internet connection to AOL before continuing. If you continue to experience problems, go to your 'Control Panel', double-click on 'Internet Options' and click on the 'Connections' tab. Under the 'Dial-up Settings' section, make sure that you have selected 'Always dial my default connection'. If you use a download accelerator or download manager, such as NetZip, Go!Zilla, or GetRight, please disable it temporarily. If this issue persists, you may also have damage to your Adobe Shockwaveor Flash Player plug-ins. Please replace them as follows. Windows:Uninstall Shockwave 10 via the Control Panel. Go to Add/Remove programs,and choose Adobe or Macromedia Shockwave Player. Then, if you use Internet Explorer, delete this folder:C:\Windows \system32\Macromed.... orC:\WINNT\system32\Macromed OR Delete these two folders:C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Common *AND*C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Director If you use Netscape, look here:C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\pluginsto remove this file: "np32dsw.dll". Mac OS:To uninstall the Shockwave player on a Macintosh OS, run the installer available at:http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/#sp This installer also contains an uninstaller.Save the uninstaller to your desktop, then quit/exit any applications you have open. Launch the uninstaller from your desktop and follow the instructions in the dialog boxes which appear. To remove the Flash Player, download the uninstaller here:http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_15511#remove Save the uninstaller to your desktop, then quit/exit any applications you have open. Launch the uninstaller from your desktop and follow the instructions in the dialog boxes which appear. After uninstalling both Players, restart your computer. Then reinstall both the Shockwave and Flash Players here:http://www.adobe.com/downloads/ If you are still unable to unlock the game due to this error messages after following all of the troubleshooting suggestions we have provided,you will need to either install the game on a different computer, or youmay request a full refund for the game. Please note, a refund will only be issued if your order was placed within our return policy timeframe. Regards,Atom Entertainment, Inc. Customer Support


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I was just about to recommend that...


----------

